# Good Quality Discus



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anybody know a place where i can get good quality discus? could be from a breeder or a LFS. I live in Etobicoke and Big als mississauga does have some discus but dont look as great and they are all juvies.. Im looking for semi adult discus fishes.. If anybody knows a place, please let me know..


----------



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

no suggestions at all? not even a LFS aside from big als?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Cam's on dundas, near BA Miss has them.


----------



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

Im not sure where this is located..and im not sure what BA mean..is that in toronto or near mississauga??


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

plakadista said:


> Im not sure where this is located..and im not sure what BA mean..is that in toronto or near mississauga??


http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15400

ba=big als


----------



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol oh wow! I shouldve known that! Haha and this is great. Im gonna check this place out tomorrow!  if theres any more places that sells good quality discus still please let me know! This is great! Thanks


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

How about Archers?? The king of discus.... It's east of the GTA but well worth the trip out there!

http://archersdiscus.com/


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

Dragon King Aquarium Centre Inc.
4779 Steeles Ave. East Unit B10
Scarborough, Ontario
Telephone: (416)292-0885
Website: www.dkac.ca

Midland and Steeles


----------



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks for all these suggestions guys!! Ill make sure that i check all these places out. If not today then maybe next week! most of these places ive never heard of..If there are any more place i still would like to know! thanks alot for these suggestions!


----------

